# QEMU/KVM FreeBSD Guest running X and a working mouse.



## tux2bsd (Oct 16, 2021)

Sharing a useful bit of information for those that might need a QEMU/KVM FreeBSD Guest running X* with a working mouse.*
Working in that it is usable.

Add input device "EvTouch USB Graphics Tablet" in virt-manager.
In the guest:
`pkg install utouch-kmod xf86-input-evdev`
edit /boot/loader.conf as instructed (this is output during the pkg install)
reboot (guest)

There is mention of 'libspice-server' and 'spice-protocol' so the spice change may not be needed... I haven't experimented enough.  Other stuff to dabble with change from Spice to VNC in virt-manager.

More information here:
https://tips.graphica.com.au/freebsd-gnome-on-qemu/  (John, if you see this you're a legend!)


----------



## tux2bsd (Oct 16, 2021)

No mouse in the guest in X was such an annoying problem, glad there was a work around.

`lightdm` won't start but I can live without it as `startx` is OK.


----------



## kspatlas (Oct 16, 2021)

Personally I've never had issues with FreeBSD guest mouse


----------



## tux2bsd (Oct 16, 2021)

kspatlas said:


> Personally I've never had issues with FreeBSD guest mouse


That doesn't provide any useful information.

kspatlas what's your environment?  What Linux OS?  What versions of the relevant virtualization software are you running?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 16, 2021)

tux2bsd said:


> Please stay on-topic



Off-topic moved to <https://forums.freebsd.org/members/grahamperrin.35084/#profile-post-3408>


----------



## teo (Oct 21, 2021)

tux2bsd said:


> Sharing a useful bit of information for those that might need a QEMU/KVM FreeBSD Guest running X* with a working mouse.*
> Working in that it is usable.
> 
> Add input device "EvTouch USB Graphics Tablet" in virt-manager.
> ...


I have tried to use kvm/qemu for FreeBSD system with graphical desktop environment as a guest, and I have been left halfway, does not support spice-vdagent to install on the guest system in this case freebsd, this package, what it does is to share libraries (cd/dvd, external devices, folder) with the host system, and the failure of not being able to use the mouse.


----------



## tux2bsd (Oct 23, 2021)

teo said:


> and the failure of not being able to use the mouse.


See the title of the tread, unless you were entirely posting about past experience.


----------



## teo (Oct 28, 2021)

tux2bsd said:


> Sharing a useful bit of information for those that might need a QEMU/KVM FreeBSD Guest running X* with a working mouse.*
> Working in that it is usable.
> 
> Add input device "EvTouch USB Graphics Tablet" in virt-manager.
> ...


Hi
Can you write here the procedure of what to do in the  /boot/loader.conf file? will help me when I get back to tinkering with FreeBSD on kvm/qemu virtualized.


----------



## tux2bsd (Oct 28, 2021)

One of those installed packages prints out what to add, you'll see it

checked my VM for you:

`utouch_load="YES"`


----------



## tux2bsd (May 23, 2022)

chessguy64 if you want to try FreeBSD in a VM on your Linux PC while you don't have compatible hardware.  I'm not assisting further though, google KVM libvirt virt-manager and you'll find your way.


----------



## chessguy64 (May 24, 2022)

tux2bsd said:


> _*[FONT=monospace]chessguy64[/FONT]*_ if you want to try FreeBSD in a VM on your Linux PC while you don't have compatible hardware. I'm not assisting further though, google KVM libvirt virt-manager and you'll find your way.



What hardware do I have that isn't compatible?


----------



## tux2bsd (May 24, 2022)

chessguy64 said:


> What hardware do I have that isn't compatible?


You were whinging the other day in your thread that got censored (removed). I recalled that you were having a hard time running FreeBSD so tagged you on this to help you out, if you have working hardware then carry on without asking daft questions.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 24, 2022)

tux2bsd said:


> You were whinging …



_Many_ people whinged. Across eight pages. Let's move on.


----------



## tux2bsd (May 24, 2022)

grahamperrin, you don't need to add your 2c to everything.



tux2bsd said:


> tagged you on this to help you out


(to chessguy64 with some words for context for him...)


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 24, 2022)

tux2bsd please don't whinge.


----------



## Crivens (May 24, 2022)

tux2bsd said:


> carry on without asking daft questions.


Now that is a friendly tone... and as you shout into the woods, the woods will shout back.


----------



## tux2bsd (May 24, 2022)

grahamperrin your trolling of this thread is unnecessary,  I retract what I said about you being helpful.

Crivens a moderator trolling too... you're a joke.


----------



## Crivens (May 24, 2022)

tux2bsd said:


> Crivens a moderator trolling too... you're a joke.


I'm sorry you feel that way.


----------



## chessguy64 (May 25, 2022)

tux2bsd said:


> You were whinging the other day in your thread that got censored (removed). I recalled that you were having a hard time running FreeBSD so tagged you on this to help you out, if you have working hardware then carry on without asking daft questions



My hardware is working.


----------



## tux2bsd (Jun 18, 2022)

tux2bsd said:


> Sharing a useful bit of information for those that might need a QEMU/KVM FreeBSD Guest running X* with a working mouse.*
> Working in that it is usable.
> 
> Add input device "EvTouch USB Graphics Tablet" in virt-manager.
> ...


This still works after 13.1 release upgrade.


----------



## zebity (Sep 25, 2022)

Hi tux2bsd,

thank you for the kind words.

The title is clear "QEMU/KVM FreeBSD Guest", no one ever claimed that this does not work with physical hardware ;-)

I have also just retested with FreeBSD 13.1, which also fixed the bugs with netmap (network driver) and the virtio virtualised HW drivers.

So things are looking up in regards to getting fixes into FreeBSD to allow it to run as guest on QEMU/KVM machine.

But this qxl bug is still open and appears to be getting worse...

Regards,

zebity/John - writer of said article ;-)


----------

